# Basement finish wiring diagram



## gregzoll (Dec 25, 2006)

If I recall, you do not need afci breakers in the basement. If it was me, I would make all outlet circuits 20 amp and just split the basement in half for lighting, no need for a bunch of lighting circuits. You could get away with three 20 amp outlet circuits down there (bath, laundry (washer), all other convenience outlets).


----------



## Jim Port (Sep 21, 2007)

Article 210.12 AFCI protection 

*Section 210.12 (B)​*​​​​Arc-Fault Circuit Interrupter Protection;
Dwelling Units​
The section was revised as follows:
(B) Dwelling Units. All 120-volt, single-phase, 15- and 20-ampere branch circuits
supplying outlets installed in dwelling unit family rooms, dining rooms, living rooms,
parlors, libraries, dens, bedrooms, sun rooms, recreation rooms, closets, hallways, or
similar rooms or areas shall be protected by a listed arc fault circuit interrupter,​combination-type, installed to provide protection of the branch circuit.


----------



## frenchelectrican (Apr 12, 2006)

I will add couple thing along the way.,

• For the closet you do need a luminaire however it will be wise to have a enclosed luminarie.

• For the bathroom you will need a exhaust fan if you do not have any window opening there.

• In the uitity room I do not see the drawing for the luminaries there you should have at least two luminaires there.

• In the bedroom or office space I noticed from the fan to the switch box are you going to use the switch loop or not I will not use the switch loop anymore due the upcomming codé and I do not know which codé versison you are using but in 2011 verison it will required a netural at all switch points { junciton box } so you may have to change the routing of that conductor and I always run XX-3 from the switch to the ceiling fan junciton box { make sure you get a fan rated junction box } due you can run the light and fan seperated.

Merci,
Marc


----------



## jimmy21 (Jul 2, 2008)

If it were me. I would put all the lighting on one circuit, 1 circuit for the receptacles and 1 for the bath receptacle.


Also. The bath receptacle should be a gfci, you don't need a gfci breaker. 1 or the other


----------

